# Cub Cadet lt 1050



## PMAM (3 mo ago)

PTO frequently disengages Do I need anew switch or perhaps new belts?


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Probably needs to be adjusted. Should be no more than .010 clearance in the slotted holes where you can use a feeler gauge to check. You can adjust it with the nuts that have springs under them. Don't know what style clutch you have but you may have 3 or 4 slots to check.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

mrfred said:


> Probably needs to be adjusted. Should be no more than .010 clearance in the slotted holes where you can use a feeler gauge to check. You can adjust it with the nuts that have springs under them. Don't know what style clutch you have but you may have 3 or 4 slots to check.


That's the way you adjust an Ogura clutch..... Don't believe a LT1050 runs an Ogura and there are no "adjustment slots". It's a CC # 717-04163... There is a way to adjust that style of clutch, but it's way more complicated than what you're describing. 

CC# 717-04163


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Didn't realize CC used a different style clutch on the lt1050.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

mrfred said:


> Didn't realize CC used a different style clutch on the lt1050.


Yep...... The ones I've worked on recently were running Warner clutches, with the blade brake, like the CCW rotation one in the picture above.


----------

